# Bay hippie outfitters 4/4 more solid trout



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Went out for another quick afternoon trip with Alex and Eric and caught some solid trout ! Spring big trout bite is here so come get on a big trout with us this month ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

